# Website quote?!?!



## pmd18 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm currently trying to create my own website for my catering business, but I hit a wall. I have been calling around to see how much it would be to take my page to the next level and I've been told anywhere from $1,000- $5,000.  What have you paid to get your website up and running? Any info. will be appreciated. TY-P


----------



## abiduk (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi,

I'm a web developer by trade and also have a food business.  Websites can come in all forms and costs can vary generally.  If your looking for a simple template based website (fixed design) that just shows static non changeable information prices can start at around $1000.  If your looking for a website that has been specifically designed for you (meaning you had an input of the design and feel of it) and the content is updatable by yourself, then your looking at  $2000-$4000.

My advice is to find someone who can show you some previous work, get a site where you can update content.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

First, A Facebook page is very useful until you get the web site up and running. 

Second, I had several people offer to do it for free. Took one guy up on his offer. Long story short-Over the course of 8 years, we got half a website, the host went out of business and efforts to revive the site were met with "You know I'm doing this for free, right?" You get what you pay for. 

     Find out what other local websites have been done by the companies you have contacted. Contact the businesses to see if they are happy with how it works and of course see if you like the way it was done. 

     A very basic website isn't hard to do but a professional looking website will involve some hours of labor and quite a bit of knowledge. Of course the more you want the website to do, the more involved it will be and the more it will cost.

$1000-$5000 sounds about the right range but of course you need to see the end products to determine quality and appropriateness and whether or not the web designer can do what you need. 

I have noticed that some of the three star michelin places have such fancy websites that they are slow to load and so filled with bells and whistles that simply finding out hours and seeing the menu takes way too long for me. 

     I would suggest that the first and foremost thing you want for a restaurant website is to have the name, address, hours and menus to load instantly and be the first things anyone sees. Fancy photos, history and other etcetera should be secondary. 

If you post dated info on the website, be sure to update it frequently. I've noticed quite a few business who started out posting daily or weekly notices but haven't visited their own website in over a year. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## deepikasahni (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi,

I recently had my website re-done and initial quotes I was getting was £1000 ($1500) to £3000 ($4500) which was far too much. In the end I bought a wordpress template and then used Elance to find a developer who could customise it for me. It cost $700 in total to customise. All i had to do was email them pictures and content and they did the rest. There was a bit of back and forth to get it completed but was totally worth it. They were also on Skype which made it super easy. Since then I also have them doing my SEO work and getting another site made.

I will give you the example:

Theme: (Click the Default Demo)

http://themeforest.net/item/tavern-professional-restaurant-theme/full_screen_preview/10984149

My Site:

http://coriandergroup.com

I hope this is useful and if you want their contact details please message me.

Thanks

Dee


----------



## ce catering (Nov 5, 2015)

If I can just add my bit, it's always worthwhile sticking to web platform is commonly supported, web developers come and go and when you want some changes done to your site, which you will... you want to be able to find someone farily easily that can update your site. We went with opencart, but it was a mistake, we should have gone with something like wordpress..


----------



## natasha (Nov 13, 2015)

Godaddy.

Cheap. 

Professional. 

Great Customer Service.

Easy Website builder


----------

